# Hearty But Light Green???



## Milo (Mar 12, 2010)

Hey MP FAM - gotta question:

My babies are growing in a 15G tank with 2 airstones, under 400W MH, using Earth Juice grow, bloom, catalyst once a week. 

Very strong stems and leaves massive root system but they are super light green. 

Also have soil and they are nice healthy green and doing great.

What am I doing wrong with the hydro? Thanks!


----------



## leafminer (Mar 12, 2010)

They are not in flower so why are you using a bloom nute?
I'd up the N.


----------



## Milo (Mar 12, 2010)

talking about dumb newbie. thanks. didnt know. i will definitely stop.


----------



## D3 (Mar 13, 2010)

Milo, your not dumb, just learning.


----------



## Milo (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks BigO will try. Other than the color they are very healthy.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 13, 2010)

It is most likely a N deficiency--this shows up as pale green leaves.  And bloom nutes have far less N than grow nutes.


----------

